# Worst hobby related injury?



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Knives and other dangerous tools go hand in hand with modelling, so injuries are bound to occur every now and then. What's the worst injury you've endured? Cut with that brand new hobby knife? Stepped on that Dark Eldar Reaver you dropped? Super glued your hand to your face?

Mine is the 1st example, I put a brand new blade into my hobby knife and about 2 minutes later sliced into the side of finger. Silly me putting my finger there in the 1st place.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I spilled a whole bottle of super glue onto my trouser leg. Let's just say synthetic fibres and super adhesive hurt like balls when they are slowly bonding to your skin.


----------



## Oldenangry (Oct 31, 2012)

I've sliced into my own fingers with hobby knives more times than I can clearly recall


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Can't exactly name a particular one, but it probably had something to to with super glue. Guess I glued to fingers together, because that has happened quite a lot of times, but I dunno which time was the worst.


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

had the spiky bits on the tips of a chaos terminators stab me tons of times. the blood on the tips of one is actually real human blood


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

slipped with a brand new razor sharp hobby knife and cut into my thumb to the bone <,<


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Archon Grimherald said:


> had the spiky bits on the tips of a chaos terminators stab me tons of times. the blood on the tips of one is actually real human blood


Yeah, it's hard to pick up a lot of Dark Eldar units without being spiked.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Insanity said:


> Yeah, it's hard to pick up a lot of Dark Eldar units without being spiked.


It's worse when assembling a squad of warriors... So many spikes it induces Vietnam like flashbacks.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't drink and glue! Misstook my glue and tequila. 18 hours at intensive care and two surgeries.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Don't drink and glue! Misstook my glue and tequila. 18 hours at intensive care and two surgeries.


Oh wow.....how long did it take you to realise what you had done?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Insanity said:


> Oh wow.....how long did it take you to realise what you had done?


I think it was when his lips were stuck to the bottle.:grin:


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I say, Moriouce - you probably won the topic as for now.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Insanity said:


> Oh wow.....how long did it take you to realise what you had done?






Nacho libre said:


> I think it was when his lips were stuck to the bottle.:grin:






Saintspirit said:


> I say, Moriouce - you probably won the topic as for now.



Naa, lucky to say it has never happened but the thought stroke me once that it might happen if you are in the habit of shooting your liquer.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh. Don't scare us like that...:scare:


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Way past midnight, Working with superglue and not realizing when you have it on your fingers, of course I am tired and do the stupidest thing and rub my eyes. Stuck my top right eyelashes to the bottom eyelashes and ended up having to cut off half of them. Just so I could open my eyelid again.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Mursaat said:


> Way past midnight, Working with superglue and not realizing when you have it on your fingers, of course I am tired and do the stupidest thing and rub my eyes. Stuck my top right eyelashes to the bottom eyelashes and ended up having to cut off half of them. Just so I could open my eyelid again.


:laugh:

Least it was only your eyelashes and not your eyelids


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Superglue squirted directly into my eye...run like madman into bathroom while cursing, washed the shit out of my eye for half an hour and luckily removed the whole lot. sore red eye for three days and eyedrop galore.
I was lucky (and fast to react  )


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

neferhet said:


> Superglue squirted directly into my eye...run like madman into bathroom while cursing, washed the shit out of my eye for half an hour and luckily removed the whole lot. sore red eye for three days and eyedrop galore.
> I was lucky (and fast to react  )


Ugghh that made me cringe.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

My worst hobby injury was also my most funny. Late night and had few beers sitting at my table in my boxers, new hobby knife just put in and sliced my left thumb pretty deep but no problem I have super glue to glue the wound closed. So I did that seemed to work so I went back to putting my sister repentias back together. Exhaustion plus alcohol and I fell asleep at some point because when my girlfriend woke me up at 3 a.m. wanting to know what the hell I was doing my right hand was super glued to my face, two fingers were also glued together, and my bloody left hand had a half naked woman glued to it which was now glued to my inside left thigh near my little man. 
Thankfully once my girlfriend stopped laughing at my situation she got some nail polish remover to remove the super glue and then take me to the hospital to get 6 stitches in my thumb. So now no more late night drinking and hobbying especially in my underwear. I am also not allowed to have any female minitures in my armies.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> My worst hobby injury was also my most funny. Late night and had few beers sitting at my table in my boxers, new hobby knife just put in and sliced my left thumb pretty deep but no problem I have super glue to glue the wound closed. So I did that seemed to work so I went back to putting my sister repentias back together. Exhaustion plus alcohol and I fell asleep at some point because when my girlfriend woke me up at 3 a.m. wanting to know what the hell I was doing my right hand was super glued to my face, two fingers were also glued together, and my bloody left hand had a half naked woman glued to it which was now glued to my inside left thigh near my little man.
> Thankfully once my girlfriend stopped laughing at my situation she got some nail polish remover to remove the super glue and then take me to the hospital to get 6 stitches in my thumb. So now no more late night drinking and hobbying especially in my underwear. I am also not allowed to have any female minitures in my armies.



Sound like you cought a bit of Wobbly Model Syndrome.  LOL!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

morfangdakka said:


> My worst hobby injury was also my most funny. Late night and had few beers sitting at my table in my boxers, new hobby knife just put in and sliced my left thumb pretty deep but no problem I have super glue to glue the wound closed. So I did that seemed to work so I went back to putting my sister repentias back together. Exhaustion plus alcohol and I fell asleep at some point because when my girlfriend woke me up at 3 a.m. wanting to know what the hell I was doing my right hand was super glued to my face, two fingers were also glued together, and my bloody left hand had a half naked woman glued to it which was now glued to my inside left thigh near my little man.
> Thankfully once my girlfriend stopped laughing at my situation she got some nail polish remover to remove the super glue and then take me to the hospital to get 6 stitches in my thumb. So now no more late night drinking and hobbying especially in my underwear. I am also not allowed to have any female minitures in my armies.


The mental image i just got of that is both Hilarious and disgusting at the same times. At least your girl was cool about it and only laughed a little then helped get you cleaned up. She could have yelled at you and left you there.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

SwedeMarine said:


> The mental image i just got of that is both Hilarious and disgusting at the same times. At least your girl was cool about it and only laughed a little then helped get you cleaned up. She could have yelled at you and left you there.



Atleast just left the halfnaked chick still glued to his hand. Don't think you would prefer to show up to work like that.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> My worst hobby injury was also my most funny. Late night and had few beers sitting at my table in my boxers, new hobby knife just put in and sliced my left thumb pretty deep but no problem I have super glue to glue the wound closed. So I did that seemed to work so I went back to putting my sister repentias back together. Exhaustion plus alcohol and I fell asleep at some point because when my girlfriend woke me up at 3 a.m. wanting to know what the hell I was doing my right hand was super glued to my face, two fingers were also glued together, and my bloody left hand had a half naked woman glued to it which was now glued to my inside left thigh near my little man.
> Thankfully once my girlfriend stopped laughing at my situation she got some nail polish remover to remove the super glue and then take me to the hospital to get 6 stitches in my thumb. So now no more late night drinking and hobbying especially in my underwear. I am also not allowed to have any female minitures in my armies.


That is fucking Gold! :taunt:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

SwedeMarine said:


> The mental image i just got of that is both Hilarious and disgusting at the same times. At least your girl was cool about it and only laughed a little then helped get you cleaned up. She could have yelled at you and left you there.


Oh no there was lots of yelling at me in the beginning, middle, and end. "how many times have I told you about cutting yourself with hobby knives? What the hell are doing with half naked minitures? Is that the kind of example you want for your daughters? etc..etc..." and mixed in with lots of laughter about almost super gluing my hand to my junk.


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

so i guess the sister did her job if you repented after all that lol


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Archon Grimherald said:


> so i guess the sister did her job if you repented after all that lol


Ker-ching! :laugh:


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

morfangdakka said:


> My worst hobby injury was also my most funny. Late night and had few beers sitting at my table in my boxers, new hobby knife just put in and sliced my left thumb pretty deep but no problem I have super glue to glue the wound closed. So I did that seemed to work so I went back to putting my sister repentias back together. Exhaustion plus alcohol and I fell asleep at some point because when my girlfriend woke me up at 3 a.m. wanting to know what the hell I was doing my right hand was super glued to my face, two fingers were also glued together, and my bloody left hand had a half naked woman glued to it which was now glued to my inside left thigh near my little man.
> Thankfully once my girlfriend stopped laughing at my situation she got some nail polish remover to remove the super glue and then take me to the hospital to get 6 stitches in my thumb. So now no more late night drinking and hobbying especially in my underwear. I am also not allowed to have any female minitures in my armies.


I think you win :laugh:


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I was converting an Esher juve back when I was 17, using a brand new Stanley blade. I slipped, went through the model, through the edge of a 2" thick desk, and through my knee. The blade was so sharp I didn' t think I'd done anything but ruin my favourite leggings. Found out 2 minutes later when I felt warm blood in my shoe that I'd sliced through the nerves when I sliced my knee. That needed 8 stitches, and 17 years on I still have no feeling in the scar.

I still have that juve. Her name is Slash :grin:


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

That is one sharp blade :shok:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> I was converting an Esher juve back when I was 17, using a brand new Stanley blade. I slipped, went through the model, through the edge of a 2" thick desk, and through my knee. The blade was so sharp I didn' t think I'd done anything but ruin my favourite leggings. Found out 2 minutes later when I felt warm blood in my shoe that I'd sliced through the nerves when I sliced my knee. That needed 8 stitches, and 17 years on I still have no feeling in the scar.
> 
> I still have that juve. Her name is Slash :grin:


Fuck a duck..... :shok:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Christmas day 1996 - removing a model from a sprue using a very sharp and very new modelling blade. One slight slip later I had managed to miss the sprue and sunk the knife deeply into a finger on my left hand. My brother started laughing until he saw how fecking deep it was. 

Half hour later I am sat in A&E with a doctor, stunned that I had managed to miss pretty much everything in my finger. In his words it was my 'lucky day'

I now have a nice reverse Nike symbol shaped scar on my finger.


----------



## ChaosLordOfNurgle (Nov 11, 2014)

Just yesterday i was using a new blade and it jumped off of my model and made a 1" long checkmark cut on my left index finger. I needed 6 stitches.


----------

